# بعض مصطلحات الطيران



## محمد زرقة (3 فبراير 2007)

هذه بعض المصطلحات التي جمعتها أرجوا أن تفيدكم:

تدفق /انسياب/جريان:Flow 

دليل أو كتاب يتضمن التعليمات و الإرشادات ويستخدم :Manual
أثناء الصيانة أو التشغيل

دارة الزيت وهو النظام الذي يحوي خزان الزيت و المضخة:Oil System
و المبرد و الصمامات

دارة الوقود وهي الدارة التي تمد المحركات بالوقود اللازم :Fuel System

نظام التبريد وهو الذي يبرد المحرك بالهواء أو بسائل التبريد:Cooling System

زراع المخنق وهو الذي يتحكم به الطيار بسرعة دوران المحرك :Throttle lever

رادار مراقبة الاقتراب وهو نظام راداري يبين:Approach Control Radar 
لضابط المراقبة الجويةمواقع الطائرات ضمن دائرة نصف قطرها 50 ميل.

الرطوبة وهي كمية بخار الماء المجودة في الهواء:Humidity

قوة الرفع وهي محصلة القوى التي تحمل الطائرة في الهواء بما يتناسب:Lift
و سرعتها الأمامية.

الهواء عندما يكون مشبعا بالغبار والتراب و الرمل:Haze

الريح التي تهب باتجاه يعارض الإقلاع أو الهبوط أو خط الطيران:Cross-Wind

الريح الخلفية وتهب بشكل موازي لاتجاه الطيران فتزيد :Tail-Wind
سرعة الطائرة.
الريح المقابلة وتهب في وجه الطائرة فتقلل من سرعتها:Head-Wind

السجل الذي تقيد فيه البيانات الخاصة بالرحلة و الأداء :Log-Book
ويحفظ دائما في الطائرة.

السرعة الأرضية وهي سرعة الطائرة بالنسبة إلى سطح الأرض:Ground Speed

سرعة الهبوط وهي أدنى سرعة ممكن أن تهبط الطائرة بها: Landing Speed
وتكون أعلى بقليل من سرعة انهيار الطائرة.​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (9 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
كيف حالك مهندسنا الكريم
ارجو من الله ان تكون في تمام الصحة والعافية
اوجه عناية سيادتكم إلى موضوع هام جدا وهو الموضوعات المخالفة
حيث يقوم بعض الاعضاء بالتسجيل على الملتقى بأسماء غريبة ويقومون بإنشاء مواضيع مخالفة قد تكون اعلان عن سلعة او عن موقع او موضوع لا يمت للهندسة بأي صلة وخاصة قسم هندسة الطيران
لذا ارجو من سيادتكم التحقق من هويتهم ومنعهم من التسجيل على الملتقى او منعهم من كتابة تلك المواضيع وهي معروفة شكلا
والله الموفق


----------

